# Orlando Rental Car



## Joe (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe going to Orlando via Amtrak later this year. I may want to rent a car upon arrival at Amtrak's Orlando station. Not really interested in a shuttle to the airport to rent a car.

I believe Hertz has a rental agency at the station or something to that effect. If I rent from Hertz, will they shuttle me to the airport or will Hertz have a car waiting for me at the Amtrak station? And if so, can I return the car to Hertz at the train station or do I have to go to the airport?

Joe


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2004)

Joe,

Welcome on board, glad you finally made it. 

Now to answer you question. I can't speak for other car rental agencies, but Hertz sort of has a downtown Amtrak location. You do not have to go out to the Airport for your car.

When you arrive you'll be met by a Hertz rep and they will take you to a downtown location where you'll pick up the car. When you return the car, you can just drop it off at the station and drop the keys in a lock box inside the station.

You should also know that Amtrak has an arrangement with Coach USA for shuttle vans & buses to the local Orlando hotels. So depending on your needs, this might offer a cheaper alternative to renting a car. If you need more info on this option, let me know.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 3, 2004)

Check rates carefully between the downtown locations near Amtrak and the airport agencies. In many cases the downtown rental locations near Amtrak in Orlando charge more than the airport locations. Orlando International is one of the more competitive car rental locations in the country and differences of 10 to 20 dollars a day between the airport and downtown are not uncommon. For example, Hertz is presently offering a mid-size weekly rental at the airport for $131. That same car at the Hertz’s Amtrak downtown location is $280 per week. And a multitude of low-cost agencies are at the airport that may well undercut Hertz. Use a good web search like Expedia or Orbitz to research the prices and then confirm on the agency’s own website or by phone.

The savings realized in going to the airport for the rental may more than pay for expense and inconvenience of a cab ride.


----------



## coachseats (Jan 4, 2004)

Another factor to consider in the equation is that if you have Amtrak Guest Rewards, Hertz is a partner and offers discounts plus double points plus bonuses plus free upgrades, etc, etc. On my Amtrak trip to California at the end of this month I am renting a car from Hertz at LA Union Station. Even though it was a bit more renting there than at the airport, I think the price difference will be more than offset by having the car right there, and not having to pay for a taxi or bus to the airport, not to mention the time involved in picking up/returing car and getting back to the station. Try calling the Hertz rental office closest to the train station direct and asking them to match the airport price. They may do it to get your business.


----------



## Joe (Jan 11, 2004)

Joe,

Welcome on board, glad you finally made it.

_______________________________________

Alan,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I was sort of stranded on a siding, but thanks to a helpful person in this forum I was able to get back on track. 

Thanks to all for the replys. I'm still not sure if I will need the car. Still debating on the Three Rivers/Silver Meteor or the Auto Train. I do have Amtrak Guest Rewards as I have about 12 Amtrak trips under my belt.

I'll let you guys know what I decide and will probably ask more questions.

Joe


----------



## jccollins (Jan 12, 2004)

coachseats said:


> Another factor to consider in the equation is that if you have Amtrak Guest Rewards, Hertz is a partner and offers discounts plus double points plus bonuses plus free upgrades, etc, etc. On my Amtrak trip to California at the end of this month I am renting a car from Hertz at LA Union Station. Even though it was a bit more renting there than at the airport, I think the price difference will be more than offset by having the car right there, and not having to pay for a taxi or bus to the airport, not to mention the time involved in picking up/returing car and getting back to the station. Try calling the Hertz rental office closest to the train station direct and asking them to match the airport price. They may do it to get your business.


Yes, renting at Los Angeles Union Station is much easier than the airport. You might also want to note that there is a Budget rent-a-car desk location right next to the Hertz counter inside the station lobby and, like Hertz, cars are available on-site. However, the Budget cars at Union Station usually rent for 1/2 to 2/3 the price of the Hertz cars, so if you are on a budget Budget is the one to rent from.


----------



## coachseats (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info about Budget rental cars at LA Union Station. I checked their prices, and it was about $35 cheaper than Hertz, but with my Amtrak Guest Rewards I have a coupon that gives me a double upgrade in car size, plus 250 bonus points, plus 50 points a day, plus the points I get for paying for it with my GR credit card, so I think I'll stick with Hertz, but its good to know for future reference!


----------



## tp49 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, public transit from LAUPT to LAX is available there is an express bus that runs from the "Gateway Transit Plaza" to LAX but it takes almost an hour to reach the LAX bus depot, and if you are traveling with luggage it is very difficult because there are no luggage racks on the bus. I did this years ago when I still lived in NY and did not realize I could take the Starlight back to the SF area from LA. Thus the extra cost of renting at LAUPT is mitigated by the inconvenience of getting to the airport.


----------



## ATSFNewton (Jan 12, 2004)

I've found it's good to investigate. I just traveled to 30th St Station in Philadelphia. National had a much better deal than Hertz, and they're located in the station, too.

Also, I often use Enterprise on many of my Amtrak excursions. They'll pick you up at the station (if you arrive during the day), and give you a lift back upon your return. Sometimes the difference in rates is worth the added convenience of the free shuttle!


----------



## swamp (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad the subject of car rentals came up. I will be arriving in Chicago Union Station on a Sunday and wanted to rent a car for 7 days. Hertz advised me that they close the agency at noon on Sundays. I checked with enterprise and Budget (who have agencies nearby) and was told they close mid afternoon or 5:00. Since the train is SCHEDULED to arrive at 3:30 PM, the renting a car at or near the station is out.

I am also going to Boston South Station, and nobody seems to have an agency there. Anybody know of a car agency at BSS?

I too found the price quotes at the airport much cheaper than near the chicago station. And you can pick a car up late at night. Since trains can be very late, this may be a factor to consider.

Swamp (a nosey interloper)


----------

